
Object Tracking Algorithm Learns From Mistakes [video] - vamsee
http://www.tested.com/news/object-tracking-algorithm-learns-from-mistakes-video/2109/
======
phlux
This is hands down the best kinect demo I have seen yet.

I just hope that these sorts of technologies are open sourced and not only for
use with heavy license fees and to "The Man".

Weapons tracking for specifically intended targets - like we saw in RoboCops
friend/foe identification, and in the terminator... The applications of such
systems will surely be sued for both security and death.

Combine this with the other recognition technologies that are out there, and
all ninjas are now obsolete.

